# Nubian Goats and Cold Temperatures



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. It has been awhile since I have been on the forum. But have a question and hope someone can help.
We have had warm weather here in east TN in the 60°-75° range and today it dropped to 25°. My nubian billy is struggling. He is COLD! And now has a cough and runny nose. My 2 pygmys and my 2 boer crosses have very thick fur. He doesn't and he shivers. He isnt a year old yet. Would it be a bad idea to get him some sort of jacket? And if there is a place to get one...where would I get one? My local Co-op has dog blankets like a horse blanket. But dont know if that would work or not. I was in the field and he never leaves our side and he went to the barn. Lol. Poor lil fella. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Definitely -- that abrupt of a temperature plunge can be hard on any animal with a lighter weight coat -- goat, dog, human... :grin: The quickest things that come to mind would be extra bedding and -- if possible -- a buddy to snuggle up with. Those steps might buy you time to get a blanket for him. Personally I don't recommend persistent use of a blanket since it will fool the body into not laying on as heavy a winter undercoat -- but in this case, the poor guy had not transition time and obviously needs some help!

If it's possible to *safely* install a warming lamp in his stall to get him thru the worst of this, you might look at that. Be very careful because this can be a fire hazard. Also keep an eye on his temp -- others here would be much better to advise you on key signs of illness such as pneumonia. Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would check his temp first...sounds like he has gotten sick. I have Nubians and it gets very cold here in NY and they do fine with no coats. I'd only use a coat while he was sick...that way his body can acclimate to the weather. I know it's hard when the temps change so quickly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

Get a temp first.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

For my new goats, I got a couple medium weight sweaters/jackets and cut the arms off, zipped them up the back.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok thank u all! I appreciate all the advice!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

PBS Livestock sells calf coats. They are basically an almost square nylon outer layer with a filler and 
straps. They work great on medium dairy goats. I have a silly saanen doe that just hasn't grown
her coat back from being clipped this summer. (been treated for parasites, not sure why she is still thin coated). 

She has a nice red calf coat for really cold nights, but I really hate using it, she needs her own to grow!


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi cteague! I'm in northeast tn. I have been wondering the same thing about my goats. I have been thinking about trying dog sweaters but was afraid they might try chewing on them


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

not to hijack thread...it's supposed to be 15*/19* Sunday night and then warm back up next week

I need to finish lower door still


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello New Goat Mommy! I think they might. Thats why I asked to see if it would have been a good idea. I ended up putting alot of straw in their beds. But bless lil Pete's heart. Hes still shivering. He has puffed his hair on his face a little but doesnt have near the under coat my other guys have. And this weather is crazy. Goose down one day. Light jacket the next. Tennessee. Lol


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I hear it! We're beginning to get the same thing here in E Texas -- 75* for the last several days and 32* tonite! Aaaacccchhhh! I pulled out the chewable Vitamin C and gave everybody several...plus checking bedding, pulling shed doors almost shut and so on. And firing up the wood stove in the house! Brrrrrrr!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Never thought about the vitamin C! May start doing that


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

We hit 25° now he has a rattling chest and runny nose. :-(


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

Last night was so cold. I plugged in an extra heat lamp in their goat house. Yesterday my girl was all fluffed up and shivering when she was out grazing. She looked so adorable but I don't think she was amused


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

If this goat is feeling the cold then he needs to have a rug/coat until the warm weather returns. You'll probably find that by next winter he'll have aclimatised but if he doesn't, then he's one of those who will need a rug/coat each winter. Goats are like people: some can stand more cold than others (and I'm one of the 'others' !!!).

camooweal


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Ive built up the bedding in our goat stall already too... I use pelleted bedding on the floor, fluffed a few inches, then add course shavings on top of that, finished off with a nice fluffy layer of straw. Goats here are not used to cold and do not get heavy coats. I think I worry more about them being cold than they do!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

It's been 2 weeks since my last post -- my goats had NO winter coat with that first abrupt drop in temps. Today, however, they all look like they're ready to pull Santa's sleigh! Fuzzy wuzzy little bears!:laugh: Good thing, too, 'cause we're back into the 30*s tonite! Still, I make sure to give them a little extra hay each day to 'fluff their mattresses' with!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

We are back up in tje 60's. This has been the craziest weather. Rained for 4 days straight. We are gonna get him a coat.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Got his coat


----------

